# What wax for dark VW paint?



## vespapete (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi, i know its all subjective, but recomends for VW pearl effect black and grey?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

what would you like the wax to deliver, shine....?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Chemical Guys Pete's 53............


----------



## vespapete (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes shine ,and also give good protection but not take all day to apply.


----------



## Damo152003 (Aug 3, 2010)

I have black magic wax by AB seems ok but if paint is slightly hot it does go slightly greasy when removed.


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Budget?


----------



## vespapete (Feb 3, 2008)

Reasonably flexible with budget, not £500 a tin stuff though! will spend on the right product within reason.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Autoglym HD Wax looks good on my Golf (deep black pearlescent):-










Nice glossy finish that looks particularly good on dark paint. Durability is around 2-3 months and it's really easy to apply and buff off.


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Chemical Guys Pete's 53............


Times 2


----------



## Sam63 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a Black Pearl Scirocco which I used Zymol Glasur on (2 coats - pics taken on a bright January day this year)


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I've gone back to Meg's NXT 2.0 after getting a black VW. 
I didn't like the wax when I got it. But now, I absolutely love it!
It lasts a good month, maybe more. Is super easy to apply and remove so you could do it all the time if you wanted. And I feel it adds a nice glossy, slightly wet look to the paint 

And you can pick it up in Halfords :tumbleweed:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Collie 845... or if you feeling more flush, chemical guys 50 50.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

athol said:


> Collie 845... or if you feeling more flush, chemical guys 50 50.


+1 for either of these!!!

Just applied the 845 on my Panther Black Focus. The reflections are amazing!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Dodojuice purple haze or supernatural


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Proper prep work before always helps.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Depends on your budget, I use the Blackfire products/Dodo PH on mine:thumb:


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Meguiars ultimate wax:thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Another vote for Collinite 845


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

what waxes do you have in your collection now.


----------



## vespapete (Feb 3, 2008)

Tdi will have a look tomorow just come back from Gti so but knackered !


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

vespapete said:


> Tdi will have a look tomorow just come back from Gti so but knackered !


Yeah that would be good, get back to me, you might have a wax that might be more suitable for your work by hand.

If not, i can give some pointers.

Kind regards.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Vics Concourse Red. Good durability and outstanding shine. Failing that get some Colinite 875. I just can't rate it highly enough to be honest and if you put the leg work in preparing the paint I find it hard to beat. Can be got for under £15, sheets really well, beads really well, looks good and lasts for ages.


----------



## nitro68 (Mar 18, 2010)

"Shine" comes for 95% from the "polishing job" before you apply the wax.
This is the cherry on the pie...........


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

DJ Purple haze or BV. I have the pro version but still doesn't last an amazing amount of time, maybe 2months doing 2k miles.
845 is very easy to use, cheap and very durable but I think it lost a little in looks over DJ PHP. Try a panel pot or one of the supernatural (or new hybrid) the choice is endless but any wax will look better than none at all. 
But all will look massively better with the right prep work and squeaky clean surfaces to stick to.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Another vote for Megs NXT Tech2,was using Dodo PH but went back to the Megs stuff,heres the results


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Blackfire Midnight Sun but if your after something a bit cheaper AG HD Wax.


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

Blackfire midnight sun as above. Easy to put on. Little curing time and simple to take off. Have tried it, megs gold class, natty blues, collonite 464 on my golf. As already mentioned the preps where its at. 

Do a half assed job of the prep and you are only going to get a poor finish. I would go for
Poorboys if on a budget, but for durability and winter months the colie


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

i get amazing results with petes 53, jetseal 109 and dodo juice blue velvet. ive just tried dodo's new sn hybrid and thats growing on me too.


----------



## vespapete (Feb 3, 2008)

Trip, he we are then! List: SRP-A/G ULTRA DEEP SHINE-COLLINITE 476S-HARLY WAX-RACEGLAZE-MEGS TECH WAX2-TURTLE WAX-P21S WAX-MER,and last but not least, NIELSEN LIQUID GOLD! to hot to look in garage any more.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

EASY, Vics Chaos..

Looks brilliant!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

vespapete said:


> Trip, he we are then! List: SRP-A/G ULTRA DEEP SHINE-COLLINITE 476S-HARLY WAX-RACEGLAZE-MEGS TECH WAX2-TURTLE WAX-P21S WAX-MER,and last but not least, NIELSEN LIQUID GOLD! to hot to look in garage any more.


Well mate i can tell you for a fact you have some a great waxes in your collection, never tryed harlys, so can't comment, i know its a huge tin.

Have you ever tryed these products on your car, sorry to word it like this.

You have a better collection than me, no doubt abut that.

Have you ever tryed ultra deep shine on the car, and how did you get on.

What raceglaze product do you have, very interested to know...


----------



## vespapete (Feb 3, 2008)

Bit of a polish freak, but i have been "polishing" for many a year! 
Harlys, top wax , think i paid £20, loads cheaper than the £500 a tin boys.
Have tried all these on various cars over the years always trying to find the best?
Have so much polish junk in my garage, mate thinks its Aladins cave!
Just bought the ultra deep shine, bargain from my local Ford dealer £11 retail £18 i think,tried a small test area on my grey Golf Gti seems to be as claimed.
Raceglaze is just their cheaper range stuff , just cleaner prep and raceglaze wax its OK.
Trip, missed 1 wax , have used Bilt Hamber also.


----------



## hally11092 (May 16, 2011)

PB Natty Blue wax


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow love your polo, really like the front smoothed bumper, bbs rims, plus the de badging.

Indigo blue is a nice colour, thanks for posting.

Kind regards

Triptdi.


----------

